# I want a guard donkey



## ClubMike (Nov 18, 2004)

I have 2 acres, and I need a guard donkey to keep deer out of my fruit orchard. And I also would love to have a donkey. 

My question is: I have a well inside the 2 acres, will letting a donkey run around the same area cause a problem in my well? My well is 450 feet deep.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

I have two ready to go come an get them


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Soil type might matter, but wow at 450 feet It's hard to imagine a contamination problem. Besides if the deer haven't been a problem why would a donkey?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

You do realize that donkeys like fruit too, right?


----------



## SmokeEater2 (Jan 11, 2010)

Donkeys are herd animals and 1 by itself is not going to be real happy. They really need a buddy of some type. A dog might be a better choice to keep deer away, My donk's pay no attention to deer what so ever. 

The donkey will also strip all the leaves, fruit, small limbs and a lot of the bark off your fruit trees. Mine prefer brush over grass any day. 

My 3 mooches begging for apple slices. 







[/IMG]


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

My donkey sure doesn't keep the elk away - don't think one or two would keep deer away either. 

Is your well piping enclosed? Donks are curious animals & will chew on a lot of stuff. 

BTW if you're really interested in getting one, find a Bureau of Land Management sale and buy a youngster from the sale. Cheap. Mine was 11 months old (really wanted a younger one) and turned out to be the most loving, teachable creature with a sense of humor!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Donkeys hate dogs. They will threaten and even attack a canine. Deer they don't mind so much, they are not predators and pose no threat to the herd.


----------



## Farmer2B (Oct 20, 2011)

If you are having canine issues a guard donkey will send them packing in no time, but with deer it will just befriend them.


----------



## farmlady (Apr 27, 2011)

We have mini donkeys as well as a mule. Maude, the mule, is nicknamed "Homeland Security". Since we've had her, there have been no deer or groundhogs in our pasture. The donkeys are better at alerting, since Maude never even brayed until we got them. But Maude even warns when a strange car goes down the driveway to the neighbor's house behind us. And you rarely see her in the barn unless her head is out the door keeping an eye on things.


----------



## lexa (Mar 30, 2012)

SmokEater, I see you have a dog in the picture with your donks, I always thought that donks hate dogs and would go after them. How do yours get along?


----------



## SmokeEater2 (Jan 11, 2010)

lexa said:


> SmokEater, I see you have a dog in the picture with your donks, I always thought that donks hate dogs and would go after them. How do yours get along?



There are two dogs in the pasture with the donks and they get along fine. The youngest dog and the youngest donkey play together.

They all consider each other part of the herd.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

I would suggest if you want a livestock guardian donkey that you get one from a livestock guardian breeder. When the donks are weaned they're put with stock and learn to protect.

Standard donkeys are used, not minis nor Mammoths. Jennys or geldings, not jacks.

Unless you have a LOT of acreage, only one donkey is used. You want the donkey to bond to your stock, not each other.

Guard donkeys are used for guarding 24/7 and not used for any other disciplines.

Since your situation is a bit different with the deer, I'd definitely talk to a breeder of donkey livestock guardians to see if the donkey is your best choice. A different critter may be better for the job.

I have a well. I've had horses, mules, donkeys, swine, poultry, bovine, sheep, goats, etc. all roaming free on the acreage. All ranchers out here are on a well. No problems with the well.


----------

